# Projekt Schlichter Haserer



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Time to redo my car a bit, just some prep for the summer show season. I have some changes in coming up. First off is air management.
I have been running literally the same air management setup, both in configuration and parts since the day I put the air suspension system in. My entire point of the first build was to get it functioning then worry about making the stuff look good. So now that I have everything working how I want it, it's time to make it look good. 
I am going to be doing this in stages. First just gettting the tanks plumbed to the current valves and compressors, then new valves/lines. My car is daily driven and its all I have so the stages is going to be necessary. 
Here is the setup as it sits right now. 1/2" lines and valves (needle valves on the rear bags). 5 gallon tank, two 380s. VERY DEPENDABLE!! I haven't had a problem besides a bad wire when I first got the system going.

It's not pretty (right now) but it works.... well.
**Warning... the follow pictures contain rats nests of wires, and general unorganized, unpretty chaos.**




































_Modified by Plain at 10:32 AM 4-23-2008_


_Modified by Plain at 10:36 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My new 3 gallon tanks!









Here is one of my new 3 gallon tanks, compared to my 5 gallon.








I live in apartment (buying a house soon) so I don't own a table saw... yet. So I had a local woodshop cut up some MDF for me to some specific measurments.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Mocking up to make sure everything fits as planned.
















I want the tanks to just barely sit out of the top of the floor.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Finding the center point of where I want my spare tire area opening, I used a piece of foam core, poked a hole in one end, then measured down 13 inches and poked another hole, one for a screw and one for a marker.

















This is how it should look. Compressors and valves will be in the spare tire area.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

The spare tire well has a giant hump in the middle. I am not sure if there is an evap system in their or not, plus someone may wanna put this car back to stock one day so I wanna try to keep that intact so I am am planning on working around it. Using the same technique I lay out the ring that the compressors and valves will sit on.


















Thats where I finished up yesterday. Today I am going to try to mount my big half in valves and old 380 compressors until my new 3/8" lines and valves/fittings some in. My car is driven everyday so I gotta have air in it.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

This will be interesting to watch. I really like the idea of the dual tanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Nice Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking forward to watching this one


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Great work so far, cant wait to see how it works out


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here is the car as of yesterday.










_Modified by Plain at 11:10 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## adharl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*








beautiful!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

very nice build going on! what are you going to do with the old tank?


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adharl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adharl* »_







beautiful!


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_what are you going to do with the old tank?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3751726
Looks like one of those, so I hope hes trashing it. 
I really like the direction your taking your setup in with the dual tanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Can you explain the benefits to the double tanks?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

looks good


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

looking good. but your not keeping your spare tire are you?


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Looks great so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCCHoP (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

awesome can't wait to see the progress


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (quagmeyer)*


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Projekt Schlichter Haserer (Plain)*

super-scribed....


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Projekt Schlichter Haserer (vdub-ranger)*

some very nice and well thought out work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Projekt Schlichter Haserer (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_super-scribed....

looking forward to another awesome thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

i like pumped bunnies.


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*

nice! watching!


----------



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*

interesting stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Can you explain the benefits to the double tanks?

aesthetics, 1 gal more capacity than a single 5 gal, symmetry, backup, etc.

i run 2 x 3gals, with 1 380c into each, and each tank dumping into a common manifold. this way, in case a set of valves breaks, a tank cracks, a compressor blows, a line pinches, whatever, i can quickly cap and re-direct the flow to the full system. 

and as far as a spare, i still keep mine in the back on the side, as i also have the compressors mounted in the spare well. 

pic for reference:
http://i14.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg
carry on paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HA! You forgot those [img ][ /img] Hijacker. HA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Im doing this so I can compete in some truck shows, gotta have some nice install stuffage and whatnot. two 3 gallons are smaller then one fiver.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

i left the img tags out as to not completely hijack your shiz


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow love that box


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

looks sick man! Cant wait to see it done!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

watched. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Good stuff Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Projekt Schlichter Haserer (Plain)*

Looking forward to see that beauty in person soon, nice build Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Projekt Schlichter Haserer (KoF)*

It's always nice to clean everything up, I'm sure it will help you sleep better at night.
Love the car too by the way. Best lookin MK5 I've seen!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Page 2!
THANKS!
I pulled all the valves, and compressors and stock foam out. Here are a few pics of the valves, a few people messaged me about how they were mounted and what kind of brackets i used. Here is the setup.
I built these on the fly when I was first installing the valves, it seems to work very well, the only thing I would change is the position of the sending units, laying their sides can potentially cause water build up on the pressure senders and cause them to rust/scale/corrode ... very fast. This will make the sending unit fail or cause inaccurate readings. I would recommend positioning the senders pointing downward, same with the pressure sender, my new setup the pressure sender is threaded into the side of the tank so it should be a problem. The bracket is just a piece of 1/2" strape of steel, bent at a 90º, holes drilled in it, and some grinding for the valves to fit nicely.
*These are up for sale if someone needs them, I'll trade you a DVD of some sort*

















































Here is a needle valve, I use this inline to my rear bags, with 1/2" valves, my rear will come up off the ground if I don't use them... It's bit obnoxious and violent.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Off to a great start Paul. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a bit of rat nest in my spare tire well that I need to clean up too.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

twin tank set up is lookin mean, I'm also a fan of slight tank exposure..


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

looks nice...are u reducing to 3/8 line because it's rather difficult to find tanks with enough 1/2 openings?thats the problem im having...i haven't found a 3 gal. tank yet with enough 1/2.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I need two new compressor lines with the new setup, they leak.... really bad! ... plus my compressors are extremely loud


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Looks like good progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and hey look it's a spaghetti factory


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well the box was 3" to deep (meaning from the hatch to the seats it was to long). SO i trimmed it down.









Here is how everything kind fits on the ring.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

wow thats gonna look sweet. which compressors did you run, which you said were extremely loud?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! Viair 380s They have just been worked really really hard over the past year, I think they have stopped working (over heated, a few times) they are progressively getting louder and more inefficient.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

viair 380's. i agree. what sucks is that theyre pretty damn loud even in the spare tire well under cover. 

what are you doing to replace the leader hoses? replacement or custom? both of mine leak.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Damn Paul, looks like it is coming together nicely.. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Probably order some exact replacements. They seem to work well, they wear out fast thou, I think it's because they get soooo hot and then cool then hot then cool then hot then cool. I think that takes a toll on them.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Are the tanks AVS? If so...do you have any idea if their diameter is 7" or if it's their height with legs? (the only dimensions they give are 18"x7")
It's look really good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Damn Paul, looks like it is coming together nicely.. Can't wait to see the finished product









Im not sure what the next step is. Sound deadening, some covering and that should be it.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Paul thats just how i have my compressors and valves. make sure u put some padding around that wood piece that the compressors sit on. if not they are going to vibrate really bad and really loud. im really digging the two tank setup!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Florida Flow)*

Yeah I found that out last night. I put everything in and holy faawk that sh!t loud! The whole car was resonating. I was pretty pissed off. So I woke up early, pulled everything out before work this morning, covered the ring with some speaker covering, and put a towel under the box on each side, much quieter. Once I have some time, I need to cover everything, and do some sound deadening and make a top, I am just using my stock floor cover now, which seems work decently.

So... there is Dynamat (extreme), hush mat(orsomething like that), is there anything cheaper that works as well? 

Paul


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Looking great Paul! Tuned in to see the final result.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

Looks awsome paul!! I can't wait to get mine all set up. 
the only thing about the wagon is building a false floor. I do not have trunks like most so building up might look weird. Oh well definitely some great design work in here.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
So... there is Dynamat (extreme), hush mat(orsomething like that), is there anything cheaper that works as well? 

Paul

ya thats realy about it i used a cut up pieces of rubber works ok. i need to take all of mine out and use the dynamat but its so expensive.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Florida Flow)*

I know Kevin20v used the egg carton acoustical insulation material in his air setup. http://www.mcmaster.com sells 54"x54" sheets for about $30. That may be another option.
I don't really know much about it though....


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Here is the car as of yesterday.









_Modified by Plain at 11:10 AM 4-23-2008_


Paul, the car looks great!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

coming along well so far, paul. nice work bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see the finished product. definitely an inspiration to get mine done as soon as my vacation in iraq is over! keep it up dude!


_Modified by vdub-ranger at 12:17 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

This looks very clean and much much better... 
I wanna re-do my set-up for good and hide my compressors but i like whre my tank is right now...
I kinda wish the top of the tanks were polished 
Do you know anything about mounting compressors upside down? is there anything against that?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

always nice


----------



## VWDADDY (Oct 13, 2002)

*Plain*

Nice work , well planned and well executed. 
I give http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif up.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Yeah I found that out last night. I put everything in and holy faawk that sh!t loud! The whole car was resonating. I was pretty pissed off. So I woke up early, pulled everything out before work this morning, covered the ring with some speaker covering, and put a towel under the box on each side, much quieter. Once I have some time, I need to cover everything, and do some sound deadening and make a top, I am just using my stock floor cover now, which seems work decently.

So... there is Dynamat (extreme), hush mat(orsomething like that), is there anything cheaper that works as well? 

Paul

Got o Home Depot or Lowes or something and look for something called "Peal and Seal" it is basically the same stuff. Aluminum Foil and Tar backing is really all sound deadening is. Basically what you are doing is increasing the resonant frequency of the item you are deadening. So it will take MORE to cause it to vibrate. The Peal and Seal stuff is pretty much the same as Dynamat, and Hush Mat. 
I also use RAAMmat in my car, it is definitely cheaper. Actually I just checked the site, apparently they have a lot of B Stock, that they said doesnt 100% meet their checks, but is perfect for the floor of a vehicle, they are selling rolls at $80 for 62.5 ft^2 which is VERY VERY cheap. I would just pick that up, check it out at http://www.raamaudio.com/
Car is looking great though, I cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

Did i miss the info on the compressors?. . .you had a 380 and now your running what?
my 380 is a POS and I think its time for replacement too. Somthing I did to make noise and vibration very minimal was cutting an old sylicon boost hose and bolted it between the compressor and body in the sparte tire well. Seems to obsorbe most of the vibration


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Plain (VWDADDY)*

No reason as to why you cant mount a compressor upside down. Ive seen em with Air Zeniths mounted absolutely everywhere. Just make sure its able to hook up to whatever it needs.
Sidenote: I absolutely love the car. Serious MK5 inspiration to me and makes me want a MK5 for yet another reason. Awesome!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Plain (SoLeFooD)*

Looking REAL good.








Just clean up the wiring and you`re all set








are you running 1/2" lines?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Plain (Mr Schmidt)*

good work Paul my bro.. 
Subscribed as usual


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks!

The compressors are still 380s. Lines are 1/2" but I have needle valves on each bank of valves until I hopefully get some new 3/8" valves sooner or later. I just need to do some sound deading and cover the box with some sort of material (yet to be determined) and I should be finished. Peel and Seal is a good option but I have a feeling is very stinky especially in the middle of july after the compressors have been running for a while. Ill have to check it out. Brown Bread is a pretty good option too.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re:  (Plain)*

I'm also running 1/2" with no control valves so I have the same issue with the agressive inflation. . . As far as sound deadining. . . I used a whole box of hush-mat wich is equivelent to dynamat without logos all over the place. You can find it super cheap and doesn't melt in the heat (it does get sticky) it has an aluminium backing so it doesn't really matter. Look it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

check on craigslist. Im sure one of them wont mind shipping to where ever u are.
Just a quick 2 minute search
http://austin.craigslist.org/ele/658585682.html
http://spokane.craigslist.org/ele/659009858.html


----------



## SIC16 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

TRY FATMAT.COM. I'M SURE THAT'S WHAT YOUR LOOKIN FOR. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. YOUR MAKIN ME WANT TO DO THISON MY MKII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (SIC16)*

WOw.. Looking realy good.. I want to do air but $$ is tight. 
I will keep an eye on this for inspiration..


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

looks good.
i might have to drive up there and take a look in person. so i can learn something.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys. I ended up bending both my control arms from the modification, time for more reinforcement and another set of control arms. HA!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Thanks guys. I ended up bending both my control arms from the modification, time for more reinforcement and another set of control arms. HA!

that sucks... what where you doing? trimming them?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, opening up the pocket so the bag could go lower into it. I thought I could get by with less reinforcement but it started to fold the control arm in half. HA!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Ya I scrapes it sometimes.


----------



## boosted20vjetta (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

i'm not sure if you purchased your sound deadening already or not but raammatt is another option i believe that there website is raamaudio.com, alot of the audio guys like this stuff a lot


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted20vjetta)*

that scrapage is sick.. nice and even..


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What are these doing back here?


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*









please ensure me that i will be able to see this car at southern worthersee!


_Modified by dt83aw at 5:41 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OH yes, I'm not scrambing to get a bunch of sh!t done for nothin.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

new daily driver wheels...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Any I wheel own is a daily driver wheel


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

so i guess you got rid fo the audi wheels?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Na I still have them, although if these wheels work out they will probably go up on the block for sale.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Sick Paul, should look good with those wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Na I still have them, although if these wheels work out they will probably go up on the block for sale.

oh nice.. they should look good all shiny!!! idk about them being 16s.. wont be able to tuck rim..


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It will be low enough!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Plus tucking rim is sooooooo 2007. Get with the times man.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

can we expect any more pics in the near near future or can i leave my puter to go light my barbeque?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Plus tucking rim is sooooooo 2007. Get with the times man.

RIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT. tucking Rim is so 2007. 
Lets do the '08-'09 Thing LETS GO UP!





































j/k.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

hrmmmm what would a jetta look like lifted a couple feet?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Imagine it pretty much like this but an inch lower all the way around. I would rock them now but I am putting in my new struts tomorrow and I need to test fit them with my 19s then I can put my new wheels on and tickle the pavement in all sorts of spots.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Hmmmm... They're pretty cool as "fun" wheels, but getting smaller wheels just to go lower doesn't count Paul.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't care. I want chrome and 16" wheels are sweet.










_Modified by Plain at 5:53 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Those are pretty sweet wheels I must say. And I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif chrome.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Haha, sick...gots to see this


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

oh snap they look gangsta.. cant wait to see them on..


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_I don't care. I want chrome and 16" wheels are sweet.









_Modified by Plain at 5:53 PM 5-8-2008_

Those are 16's? They sure dont look like it


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Nice Paul... Can't wait to see those bad boys on







You still working on making that rabbit move with C2?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

I love the small wheel style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see how they look on there.


----------



## indilowblue (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

picked up chrisg's wheels?
glad someones doin something good with them, gonna look clean.


----------



## vwacky (Sep 29, 2003)

Paul if you havn't already gotten your sound deading. I would consider eDead (inexpensive and butyl instead of asphalt). I actually might still have some left over in my garage if you're interested. If you are let me know and I can bring it to next week's Hatfield GTG.
thad. (Darth Volkswagen on OhioVW)


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

dope paul...are u going to durtyfest


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

NICE.. can't wait to see these things rollin..


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just testing them. I don't think I will run these thou, the car is really really low with these. Plus to make them look decent I would have to space them out like 20+mm front and back. They are just to small for the car, if they were 17x8 17x9 the would be perfect.

s320 16x7.5 ET51, Toyo T1 195/40/16


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

holy crap they look tiny, it looks like a donut w/ tiny tires.. 
I like the wheel look, and the shine, if they were 17s it owuld be perfect.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

that looks rad!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

I dig it.....they look awesome on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Subscribed... 
LCAn't wait to see it done..


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Craige-O)*

Paul i hate to say it.. but I actually do kind of like them.. they look a little small but make up for it in bling
please tell me the subframe is on the ground?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (autocross16vrocco)*

They look decent, but bigger would look better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for keeping a set of 17s
great car. watching


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vpetithw)*

there is a set of those hoes on cl here in pdx for cheap. I thought of you


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I'm having trouble deciphering what you are saying.... S320 wheels?! They are pretty rare.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I guess they are a little different. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Stepped lip son!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

you know the other link I sent you would get hated on. I would laugh though. 
my azevs are being dechromed soon. they are leaking


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

was fukken awesome seeing this car in person at the weekend. especially on 3 wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks pretty cool, paul. it's funny how tiny they look, but it's mostly b/c i'm used to seeing your car with the 19's


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (purple_rado)*

****s lowwww. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*

Those wheels man wow, that thing is low!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Just testing them. I don't think I will run these thou, the car is really really low with these. Plus to make them look decent I would have to space them out like 20+mm front and back.

space em out homie, looks hot


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Supplicium)*

16s look to be too small. 17s will do you some justice


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Pulled the fenders and valances for resome repair/repainting. Also pulled the 19s so I can sell them... so if anyone knows anyone that wants to buy some powder coated flat black 19x8 et45 Flare-5A (RS6 reps) with some decent tires let me know.











































_Modified by Plain at 6:26 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Go lower


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

even with all that stuff off, it still looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Not low enough yet....








Looking good even stripped!!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Craige-O)*

hot rod stylz!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*

I'm telling ya, stripped is the new hot look. 
I think I might rock it for a couple weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

it seems like you can never be low enough till you r say hello to people in japan


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

im kinda feelin the steelies..ha


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey I saw the car at Motorstadt last weekend. The new install looks very nice. I was wondering, why is it I see pics of the car with various sweet wheels on the interwebs but this year and last it was on steelies. Is it our crappy michigan roads?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Ha Thanks!! Na, I am selling them, they are cleaned up and sitting in my basement about to get wrapped up for shipping, I am figuring on a new pair. Last year I was on steel wheels also because my car was a month old and I had spent my money on the air suspension system


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sold my wheels, the guy that came and picked them up had some huffs on his car so I decided to bolt one up. I think the width of the tire tread was causing it to catch on something under there because it should be able got a bit lower in the back.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
















cant belive how much that tucks... and looks good to boot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Paul, you should put my Huf's on, I bet they would look so hot. After seeing that pic of them tucked I might just keep my huf's and not get the alphards.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

yeah that actually looks pretty sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

sick!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

thank you paul............. for taking wheels i hate and making them look sick.
me+you=hate now.. hahah Kidding.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

damn, Im sure this will motovate a lot of peeps


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*



From 2 to 5 said:


> thank you paul............. for taking wheels i hate and making them look sick.
> QUOTE]
> I don't like Huffs either until I saw them on Pauls car
> 
> ...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Polished Huffs w/ White Inserts would be f'ing MONEY!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

awesome comparison!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

looks like you're parked next to a touareg.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*

Ridiculous....i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

did you photoshop the hubcaps on


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HA.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_did you photoshop the hubcaps on









he proly took them off the other side of the car, took the pics and put them back on.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I love it with the stockers on there


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (candela)*

Car is looking good Paul... I was really feeling the Huff test fit


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Car is looking good Paul... I was really feeling the Huff test fit








x2.....though i think u should roll with some chrome shoes


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

damn after looking at that picture i thought the black rabbit was a toureg LOL...
edit- someone already said so x2


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

sub-effin-sribed


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Nice comparison pics, I love you car more and more everytime I see it.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Slamology in Indy last weekend.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

thats sick..bottom line. i think i keep reposting the same thing, but damn what else can i say sh!ts nasty paul!


----------



## MK FunF (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

paul you going to bigohio ? do u know when/where people are meeting?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks cripple!!

dafunk: Nope, Comfest!


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

you have my dream car. i want a car just like that. trade me? lol


----------



## ecj (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

wow cars nice.. i like it best with the audi reps on it.. also what was the amount you put in the suspension.. i would love to do this when i get a mk5 would love to get a headsup on the cost.. i'll be installing it myself.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Expect to pay $2500+


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

steelies.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Koobator (May 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Hey the guy.. I'm going to be helping my friend install an air ride setup in his rabbit this weekend...we have no experience in this and i was wondering if you could help me out with some kind of wiring/plumbing diagram...this would be a great help to us. respect.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

That is so freaking bad ass, and sets a precedent for every single MKV I see in T.O.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Looks awesome Paul, your VW is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

paul, you need to come to washington for WaterWagens in august. and while youre there you can stay at my place and help me on my air ride








the rabbit is looking sick dude. its to the point where it really doesnt matter what wheels youre rockin on it, itll still look nice as f*ck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Ha, thats a long ass drive from Ohio! 

Thanks for the comments!


_Modified by Plain at 8:34 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

new stuffs!
New compressors. Fill time from 145psi to 180psi is about a minute for dual 3 gallons! 

























My new Mason-tech struts. I rocked this same setup for the past 22,000 miles. These just have threaded bodies and poly top mounts.








I didn't get any of the pics installed. My camera battery died right after taking this picture.
The Mason-tech struts are pretty sick!!!!








My new wheels should be here tomorrow also! Last minute Waterfest stuff. I will literally be packed and waiting for my wheels to arrive tomorrow. Once mounted tomorrow I will be hitting the road for Herndon, VA where Kreuzerfest will be happening on Friday!



_Modified by Plain at 8:36 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

Looking GOOOOOOOOOD, time to get some new wheels and throw those steelies away








Good choice on the compressors, same as I`ve got


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Sick Paul! Can't wait to see the new wheels


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_new stuffs!
The Mason-tech struts are pretty sick!!!!








My new wheels should be here tomorrow also! Last minute Waterfest stuff. I will literally be packed and waiting for my wheels to arrive tomorrow. Once mounted tomorrow I will be hitting the road for Herndon, VA where Kreuzerfest will be happening on Friday!
_Modified by Plain at 8:36 AM 7-16-2008_

cant wait to see it a waterfest!!! I would really like to get some pics of the no jack tire change


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks!
It will be at the DubKorps booth!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

fkn sick stuff as always man. looking forward to seeing the new look.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

All rabbits should have came stock from the dealer like that








Awesome looking car! Any plans on wheels?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yep they will be on the car tomorrow... hopefully.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

looks great, waiting for more


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

hot stuff, like they way the trunks coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

rad dude... simply rad...


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Are those 480s any quieter than your other compressors?
Lookin sick!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Yeah I think they are much quieter. They fill faster and don't seem to work as hard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

I knwo I am waiting for photos







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I knwo I am waiting for photos







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Waiting for my spacers and bolts, should be here after lunch. Here is my new set of rollers. 19x8 et48 GFIVE-M's


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

very nice


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

those look good dude. but why isnt it tucking more in the front??


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

sick as always


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

My upper mounts are a touch thicker. Plus I haven't had time to adjust it the collars (I put the struts in 2 days ago), I could probably go down another 1/4" (I have another 1/2" of thread to go down) but at that point the bag will be touching the tire when fully collapsed, it would clear it fine inflated but when the aeroports collapse, they don't quite have as much clearance as when they are inflated (I took my fender off once and deflated my bag and I discovered that), that goes for all aeroports btw.
I'd hate to get 2 or 3 hours from home and have a bag blow










_Modified by Plain at 2:19 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_My upper mounts are a touch thicker. Plus I haven't had time to adjust it the collars (I put the struts in 2 days ago), I could probably go down another 1/4" (I have another 1/2" of thread to go down) but at that point the bag will be touching the tire when fully collapsed, it would clear it fine inflated but when the aeroports collapse, they don't quite have as much clearance as when they are inflated (I took my fender off once and deflated my bag and I discovered that), that goes for all aeroports btw.
I'd hate to get 2 or 3 hours from home and have a bag blow










i feel ya. in the Passat when fully collapsed they touch the tire, but as long as the car doenst get driven all the way down then its all good, but i know u like to drive it all down.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Damn dude,Looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
I'd hate to get 2 or 3 hours from home and have a bag blow










I was in the same boat a few weeks ago. I left the collars spun a little ways up for my drive from Ohio out to Jersey. Having a bag blow in the middle of Pennsylvania would be no fun at all. 
I like the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

zexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
new wheels look a lot cleaner than the flares...


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hmm i'm not sold on the wheels yet , paul. post more pics


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

paul i thought u told me that u were going to run these:









looks sick....i sense feature time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks great paul!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_hmm i'm not sold on the wheels yet , paul. post more pics









i agree (seriously being un-biased







) , they look like they could be just any wheel. i dunno.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i agree (seriously being un-biased







) , they look like they could be just any wheel. i dunno. 

x2, the raderwerks reps looked much better on there!


----------



## Pete Puma (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Car looked great today at waterfest. The wheels look better in person than the picture there. I really like your style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks!!!
Grenaded an inner CV friday night.
So..... 9 hours from Ohio. Friday night in the middle of Jersey with a broken inner CV. The cage shattered. I was turning up a hill, applying some gas (no spinning tires or redlining, just trying to get up a hill to make a light). I hit one of those wonderful New Jersey road wrinkles that we all know and love. It was a wicked combination of power on the joint, turning, horribly soft motormounts and the road wrinkle that did in the CV.















































































Luckily Autozone whole shelf of 2007 Rabbit inner CV's on the end of an aisle on clearance.







I bought a dozen. HA!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Anyway for real...
It happened at around 9:30 Friday night. Jamie from Sleepers was in the car with me at the time. Luckily Jamie's years of push-hands training paid off and he was able to easily shove car down the service road to a best buy in the dark into oncoming traffic. I got it towed back to our hotel. With the help of a Iphone, I looked up on the vortex what size socket I needed for the axle. Got to Home Depot 15 minutes before the closed. Bought a socketset that the largetst socket was a 27mm, BINGO! Also bought some flashlights and a breaker bar. Back to the hotel after a drink and some food. I swear Jamie is part machine, he had the axle out in 5 minutes. 
I spent saturday stressing and looking for an axle, which finding an axle fora 2007 Rabbit proved to be extremely difficult. I found an axle that had a inner cv that looked pretty close. Thanks Fab from Strasse, it was a spare he had with him. Jamie gave me a crash coarse in rebuilding an axle in a hotel parking lot. We were able to get the inner cv assembly onto the axle. BTW, the Mkv rabbit has the same inner CV's as a MkIV Golf 2.0L. Thank you VW for not redesigning the inner cv's on the 2.5L. After lots of swearting, sweating and bleeding we figured out that the donor axle was a car that had been drag raced pretty hard, the journals were wore pretty bad and the cage was chipped in a few spots, it would cause the cv to lock up. So that CV was garbage too. 

Sunday morning, we head off to the show to setup Dubkorps booth, my car still sits in the hotel parking lot... axleless. After we get setup I tear off to the swap meet. I found a 2.0L axle which was in far superior shape to the previous donor axle. I had brought my tools and old axle to the show with me. I get back to my toolbox and axle, rebuild the axle. Got a ride back to the hotel, car was driving by 11am. It was in the DK booth by Noon. 
So thats why I didn't make it to Chili's on Friday or Saturday night and why my car wasn't at WF on Saturday.











_Modified by Plain at 3:45 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## T. Cheveldae (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Damn that sucks Paul, thats why I hate driving far, in fear of something breaking


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

DK's setup was yummy.
I loved the wheels on your car as well!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

nice meeting you paul!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hell ya man! Good meeting you too. h2o should be fun as hell.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

i took a few:
































I talked to you for like 2 seconds as you were cleaning your windows, you told me about your CV joint being pulled out, so you had to get a mkIV 2.0 one because there are no mkV axles to buy yet







wish we could have talked longer but you had to clean...and incase the story doesn't joggle your memory, i was the big guy with the "i <3 boobies" shirt on







haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Paul dont let the broken axle get you down !! You live for this stuff just like I do...you may sell the car but it will be something else I promise. 
Thanks for the help this weekend and PS your wheels fit your car better the the flare-5. I personally think they fit the airbagged theme much better.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

indeed sir... you gonna be at waterwerks with russ dude?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

The stance is just friggin awesome, but I`m not quite sure if I`m feeling the new wheels. maybe they`ll grow on me.
At least your car makes me wanna sell my A6 and get an MkV


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks! Yeah they are growing on me the more I look at them, I need to change the color on them though. 
Breaking axles < *.*
Russ, thanks for putting up with me this weekend while I was freaking out about my axle.
No Waterwerks for me, Id love to but all my vacation is spoken for. 
Ubetcha, sorry I didnt talk more, I was pretty dazed, that heat was crazy. Thanks for the pictures! I didn't even take a picture of my car in the booth







You going to h2o?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_ 
Ubetcha, sorry I didnt talk more, I was pretty dazed, that heat was crazy. Thanks for the pictures! I didn't even take a picture of my car in the booth







You going to h2o?

yeah dude, it was so damn hot i was cooking! yeah im going to h2o and the wagon will be looking ill fresh nasty!








and NP for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Love the new wheels


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

While I love Pauls car. These wheels look like fliks. I do not think they flow well with the car. This in only my opinion though. 
Glad you got all the broken **** fixed paul. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can't find the photos I have of your car at the H2O mkv meet last year


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_While I love Pauls car. These wheels look like fliks. I do not think they flow well with the car. This in only my opinion though. 
Glad you got all the broken **** fixed paul. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can't find the photos I have of your car at the H2O mkv meet last year










agreed. i liked the previous setup better but these seem to tuck much nicer for whatever reason. still pulls it off well none-the-less


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

im feelin the wheels..both in person and in pictures..its some new ish..nobody has them..therefore..originality sells them even harder too me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good meeting you..the bush sticker was a nice touch.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

the bush sticker is def a nice addition


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

I tend to disagree. Originality doesn't mean better. 
I really am not trying to take away from Paul's car. It doesn't matter what I like. Its just an opinion.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Fliks... LOL. They are CLK/E63 AMG reps.... good reps at that. They need a different color. These wheels were last minute and we didn't have time to refinish them, nor get some better centercaps. It's something different. They have grown on me and look great in person I think, pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

send me the caps I will make some sitckers








and I was not refering to the quality. Russ and JJ are good people.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

wow...wide variance of opinions on the wheels. I thought they were an home run. I loved the RS6 wheels dont get me wrong but this wheel for some reason to me has more of a HOTROD look and feel and I thought that machined wheel brought a little depth to the overall theme.
The flat wheel against the all white car was just overly PLAIN


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I still vote for the Huffs all polished up and purty







but.... I do really like the look of these on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

still love your black wheels best!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Missed ya at Waterfest. Car looks good.
Sorry about the axle. I just replaced the Inner CV on mine.


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

The new wheels look awesome Paul!


----------



## Uber Richcreek (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (UbrGubr)*

I personaly love your car man, It even looks good with the steel rims you had on at big ohio. I was the 16Y/o asking you about your window tint.
What day you headed down to H20? And how are you going down from c-bus? Me and my dad are headed down from coshocton friday the 26th.


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber Richcreek)*

Car looks sick man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you going to be at Treffen this weekend in Chicago?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys!!
No Treffen for me. Indy Truck Bash this weekend (2 hour drive to Indy vs 7 hour drive to Chicago, plus I am driving 16 hours to Northern Minnesota in two weeks)








I am heading to H20 on the Thursday before the show.


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Thanks guys!!
No Treffen for me. Indy Truck Bash this weekend (2 hour drive to Indy vs 7 hour drive to Chicago, plus I am driving 16 hours to Northern Minnesota in two weeks)








I am heading to H20 on the Thursday before the show.

ahhh the good ol' ITB. many a good times have been had there. about 3-4 years ago, we had about 30-40 dubs there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

hot sh1tz right there son. do work! and good luck on the sale dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

If my me and my wife had some cash right now i would so have her get this car. its exactly what she wants.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

just looked through this whole build up. very nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so clean


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

So did mason tech do the shock/bag combo for you this time, or still running mix/match set up? seems to go lower if your running mason. i could be wrong.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cstjetta)*









I have my custom setup in the pictures above, the custom setup sits 3/8" lower. The mason-tech's are just spares now.
By the way. The car will be out of my possession as of this Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
It's been fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Plain at 2:41 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

sad to hear your car was definitely a reference to how i wanted to have my stance.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Sad to see this go. Good luck on the next project.


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

its been a good run for you, to bad i didnt have my rabbit a few months ago or id ask for your set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif unless you have extra parts hit me with a IM










_Modified by cstjetta at 4:09 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cstjetta)*

Whats next in line?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (asuckiel)*

I <3


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (asuckiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asuckiel* »_Whats next in line?

that's what i wanna know. hate to lose you around these parts.
good luck with whatever you get next Paul


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

1996 Neon Sohc Auto. LOL


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

srt4 swap


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_1996 Neon Sohc Auto. LOL









Packed up the rabbit. 5 steel wheels, boxed driver fender, extra bags, extra struts, other odds and ends. I can barely see out of the thing.
:*(
















Stay tuned.
































_Modified by Plain at 9:21 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

does this mean its sold/being shipped somewhere?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

I'm driving it to a secret location south of me a few hours, then a swap of keys will take place, I go north, my car goes south.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

i hope you let us know what the new car is


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The rabbit is gone!

Here is the new whip. Some of you may recognize it.
It's seen better days, but it's a good base for a project. Im going to daily it this winter. Once I get a house with a decent garage, then things will happen.



































_Modified by Plain at 5:46 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

nice ginster...








pulled fenders too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

that pull work is intense... good project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

sweeeeet, I can't wait to see what you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

sick dude!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

when you said "most would recognize the car i went "i dont recognize that car for ****"
then i scrolled down and saw the fender work and immediately "big-bentley" popped into my head. i ALMOST bought this car last year. that fender work is absolutely some of the best ive ever seen.
glad somebody picked it up and is going to rehab it. those fenders will give you ENDLESS amounts of options. im jealous. great pick up. 
where did the rabbit head off to? im assuming it went whole?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It went south of me.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

those fenders look sooo good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

Yeah they arent bad, they need some saving thou, the pics are of the driver side but the passenger side is haggard. There is a small amount of rust on the rear arch (its more on the inside seam), the front is cracking a bit and rusting slightly. It just needs to be refinished, it will be a good project, gotta wait till I have a bigger, nicer garage and a beater truck so I can cut it up and refinish it.
I'm excited for the project.








I just want it to live though the winter and that should be the last winter it ever sees.


_Modified by Plain at 9:22 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

YES!


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

aww man. i love your rabbit.
but nice new ride.
i'm glad i got to see the rabbit in person before you sold it


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

Drop it like its hot and tuck them sh*ts like a tranny


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

That car was a wet dream for so many years. Seeing as the arch work was done so damn long ago I can imagine they need some touch up. 
Marc's car was super sick. I can't wait to see where you take it. 
Also congrats on the sale man.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Congrats Paul. Can't wait to see what you can do with a three.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see what you do


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_sweeeeet, I can't wait to see what you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

we know its photoshop, stop it.


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

wow, marcs old car still going...ncie place to start from..
what wheels?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (vwtoby)*

damn*
welcome to the mkIII world


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_then i scrolled down and saw the fender work and immediately "big-bentley" popped into my head.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LedJetta)*

Same car?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

Yep, I literally just scrapped those stickers off the rear hatch yesterday.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone have pictures of this car in all its glory, since I am not familiar with it?


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

what a ****.
Sloppy 5ths?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

So I guess this means, I REALLY need to change it up then eh?










_Modified by Plain at 7:46 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Plain)*

Interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

paul we all know that this will be the sickest mk3 after u cut it up. please paint it...yellow is not plain.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

dam paul, marc's car was my favorite for a while especially with the th's. my arches on my old mk3 were a play on those. good luck man can't wait to see where you take it


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_That car was a wet dream for so many years. Seeing as the arch work was done so damn long ago I can imagine they need some touch up. 
Marc's car was super sick. I can't wait to see where you take it. 
Also congrats on the sale man.









Good luck and I will be watching for sure!!


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

This is a great day I was wondering what happen to that car, good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! Yeah it's definitely different owning a MKIII. Put the car up on a lift today, changed both wheel bearings, also got to finally poke around at it and look underneath. The car is pretty haggard and is going to be a FUN project come spring time.







I agree with Crippledforlife, the yellow has to go thou.


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

You have to keep the ginster!!! It's a timeless volkswagen color.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kermani)*

Meehee ..it's just paint.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Pic for decent measure.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (slo deno)*


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

great stuff happening here i see.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (xzanex)*

damn, it looks like those fenders are still in good shape. Even after all of these years


----------

